# camping locations Pembina Gorge



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

We are looking at doing some hiking and biking in the gorge. Can anyone tell me where we could camp, none of us have ever been there. It is just men going so primitive is fine and preferred. Running water and toilets would be good but not necessary. We would like a place where we could hear the elk too and a bonus would be if we could have a campfire. Prefer inside the gorge and trees if possible. If anyone has a suggestion let me know.

Thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Man its been a long time since I've been there, I can't remember actual campsites in the gorge itself, you can stay in Wallhalla and walk in from there.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

So is there no places in the Gorge or just slow traffic? It's been awhile since I posted on this forum.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not aware of any campsites but there may be some Management Areas you could camp on.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Good idea on the management area never thought of looking for one of them. Do you know where any are or just a thought that came to you?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

One of these?

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... ge+Camping


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Dick, I did that too but didn't really find one in the gorge like I was hoping. Thanks though


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Go on the ND game an fish site and click on the Private Land Open to Sportsmen (PLOTS). That will access the plots maps. These maps also have the WMAs on them. Use the index to find the map you want and click on it. You may have to locate the index page to know which color the WMAs are.

here is the direct link to the PLOTS

http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/private-land-open-sportsmen


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About six miles west of Walhalla they have 12 miles of trail open to 4X4. I was up there this summer and two fifth wheels were dry camping in the parking lot. I don't think there are any camps in the gorge. The parking lot I spoke of was about 100 yards back from being a good view of the valley. Not much for roads in the gorge.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Your closest actual campsite would probably be Icelandic State Park.

http://www.parkrec.nd.gov/parks/isp/isp.html


----------

